# Concealed Carry Insurance



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Best Time To Activate A Membership | U.S. Concealed Carry

If you conceal carry you may want to check this out because if you have to shoot some one to protect you or your family then you will most likely be treated as a criminal. Especially if the prosecutor is anti gun. The insurance plans are pretty reasonable and attorneys and bailbonds are not cheap.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have it with them , they are great .


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Same here


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great Public Service message


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My oldest son has CCW safe. If you are not a cop and you carry a weapon and you use it, no matter how justified your shooting is, you are in danger of being prosecuted. If bin Laden's was alive and you saw him on the streets and shot him. The liberals will find a way to prosecute you with something. It could be as simple as you ran across the street to take cover. They will say " well, you didn't use the cross walk.... Charge him with Jay walking". They will scrutinise everything and find something that could stick. These insurance programs are a must if you CCW.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's good protection from the PC BS!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great idea for something most will never think about. At the rate it's going do they have a premium gold plan for multiple use?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Great idea for something most will never think about. At the rate it's going do they have a premium gold plan for multiple use?


I looked all over and I did not see a family plan. You probably will have to call them. Once you find the answer then post it please.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

CCW safe offers a 2 member plan. These plans only cover members who have a CC permit so expecting a "family plan" to cover kids isn't realistic. By requiring that any covered person have a CC permit the insurer helps insure that the person covered is much less likely to be a "problem person".


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I need to look into this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have mine through Texas Law Shield. They do have a family plan.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

This is why I chose CCW Safe. 
A email they just sent me below.

Hi Spencer, 
CCW Safe is proud to announce that after a two week Murder trial a CCW Safe member was found Not Guilty in the first full self defense murder trial in the industry. For the last two years the company has funded the defense of a member involved in a self defense shooting. He was attacked twice at an event and retreated to his vehicle to retrieve his firearm when he was confronted again by his attacker. He gave warning and then shot and killed the attacker as he was attacked a third time. He was charged with Murder. Within 24 hours, CCW Safe had boots on the ground. The member was bonded out of jail, highly reputable and experienced criminal defense lawyers entered appearances for his defense, expert witnesses were later hired who are leaders in their field, as well as the in-house consultation resources of CCW Safe's experienced advisory board and trial consultants.
CCW Safe has spent over $300,000 in attorneys fees and costs in the defense of this member. Yet, our member has never received a bill or an invoice from any of the people or companies who have spent the last two years working hard to make sure he remains free. If this case involved a member of NRA Carry Guard, USCCA or US law shield, he would have had to spend a tremendous amount of money out of pocket with only a hope of being reimbursed. For instance, under the NRA Carry Guard model, he would be responsible for 80% of the expenses until he was acquitted. Only then would he receive a reimbursement for the remaining 80%. That would've resulted in our member declaring bankruptcy. Had he been convicted, none of our competitors would have paid. CCW Safe is the only company that not only defends and pays, we stand behind decision to use force.
CCW Safe's Claims Committee is planning a video series that will feature National Trial Counsel, Don West, and the Defense team who tried the case. Throughout the two year fight the defense lawyers have said numerous times that they were blown away by the expertise and resources provided to them by CCW safe. CCW Safe provided at no cost to our member, jury consultants, trial exhibit consultants, Don West as a trial strategy consultant along with retired homicide investigators providing case analysis and focus for the cross examination of the authorities who botched the investigation. This case stands as a direct example of why CCW safe is the ONLY company who can honestly say, "CCW Safe. Backed by Experts. Backed by Insurance."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have USCC for a two reasons. It has the most members and has the largest pool of $ to pull from to put toward members that need their service after a self defense event. I read that others have a more limited pool and that if there are multiple events at the same time, you may not get the coverage promised due to lack of funds on hand with other providers. Second, being that USCC gives a 10% discount for veterans. Regardless of who you go with, it is wise to have coverage.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

California is making us take new manditory Boating Safety Classes and get certified (written Test and Dockside Inspection and hands on test???) to go along with two year Boat Registration 35.00 to 45.00 $ fee for stickers next year , Getting a CCW here was beyond most of you guys belief in what I had to endure including 150.00 $ Initial fee for Training then 160.00 $ Fee for Sheriff (60.00$ Renewal every 2 Years) and now you 2A purists (Folks who should scoff at ANY thought of ANY infringement on ability to Carry ) and This CHL/CWP/CCW/LTC ... zeitgeist to normalize need for "Insurance" when carrying is giving me pause to consider .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

John Galt said:


> CCW safe offers a 2 member plan.


My wife and I both have CCW permits. What's the average cost for a couple?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> My wife and I both have CCW permits. What's the average cost for a couple?


If I had to guess it would have to be cheaper than the price per month of Insuring One Waverunner with Progressive per month .


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I think this is a good idea--
What is the saying?---- every bullet has an attorney attached


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have it but with a different company though where I work.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The NRA has jumped into the game as week:
https://www.nracarryguard.com/?gcli...xllkiyBU4TAyd9XdhCZRXYAncP8ucilBoC4XMQAvD_BwE

https://www.google.com/search?q=nra+carry+guard+vs+uscca&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

This is just another thing for the Far Left & Left to Demand we have, to exercise our Right to carry (Like having Auto Insurance Mandates ) I understand how being underinsured is considered a bad thing to some but forcing us all (CCW/LTC/CWP/CHL folks) to jump through one more hoop (With a Government Mandate to purchase their version of accepted Insurance) is drifting into California territory in my mind .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great tip on that. When a bad guy dies they still have kinfolks who want to come kill people. If we are forced to let the air out of a liberal..a person can rest assured the lame stream media will tell them where you live and give a complete back ground story of your life. Thats why we keep a full tank of gas in the car. I will atempt to keep them beat back till the wife and dog gets to go hang out with the Arkies. They live in a double wide in the middle of nowhere. Killing folks causes problems.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> California is making us take new manditory Boating Safety Classes and get certified (written Test and Dockside Inspection and hands on test???) to go along with two year Boat Registration 35.00 to 45.00 $ fee for stickers next year , Getting a CCW here was beyond most of you guys belief in what I had to endure including 150.00 $ Initial fee for Training then 160.00 $ Fee for Sheriff (60.00$ Renewal every 2 Years)


While every county in GA charges a bit differently my 5 yr CCW permit was $84.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> My wife and I both have CCW permits. What's the average cost for a couple?


Looks like plans to cover both husband and wife start at $199/yr
https://ccwsafe.com/


----------

